# Kinetics Summer Kiss Collection for Summer 2010



## Tavia (Jul 21, 2010)

Kinetics Summer Kiss collection includes:

Divine 
Butterfly Wing Velvet 
Summer Kiss 
Raspberry Fizz 
Hollyhock 
Melting Ice Cream 
Pale Petunia 
Yes! 
Promo Photos!









My photos! I got the entire collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Swatches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really you like some of these colors because I already reviewed some of them and they are incredibily chip resistant, long lasting and they look perfect after 5 days of wearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Here are the polishes that I already reviewed!

Divine Nail Polish!






Butterfly Wing Velvet






Yes! nail polish






Currently I'm wearing Raspberry Fizz (today is the fifth day) 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 23, 2010)

these look pretty! don't think we get this brand in the uk though


----------

